# Gmod Arena: Billy Mays VS Vince



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

Who do you think will win, without watching the Video yet?
........
Here is you answer!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY2rD322UR4

Trust me this is Hilarious!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 24, 2010)

I watched it already.
YEARS AGO.
It's known that ----- ---- will win, after ----- died.
DasBuSchitt


----------



## Bando (Feb 24, 2010)

I love dasboschitt's videos! You chould check out kitty0706 if you haven't yet.

We all know Billy Mays will win.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 24, 2010)

Vince is a pussy.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow all the votes where for Billy, 
^Ya it's true vince is a Pussy...


----------

